# دليل الحاصلين على شهادة البي إم بي pmp



## أسامة م ز (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رأيت أن أبادر بفتح هذا الموضوع ليكون الدليل المرجعي للمنتدى بقائمة الحاصلين على شهادة البي إم بي pmp وأن يقوم كل عضو يحمل الشهادة بالتعريف عن نفسه عن طريق ملئ النقاط التالية (كل التقاط أو بعضها حسب رغبة العضو):​

"رقم مسلسل"
1- الأسم (أو الأسم المستعار)
2- تاريخ الحصول على الpmp
3- المؤهل الجامعي وأي مؤهلات أخرى ومن أي جامعة (و دولة) وتاريخ الحصول عليها
4- المهنة الحالية (الوصف الوظيقي الحالي) وجهة العمل إذا أمكن مع وصف نشاط الشركة (مقاولات، أستشارات، مطوّر..إلخ)
5- عدد سنوات الخبرة الإجمالية

الهدف من هذا الموضوع:
1- لمس نمو عدد الحاصلين على الشهادة بقاعدة بيانات وحيدة هنا مما قد يبعث على التفاؤل ويشجع الزملاء الآخرين الذين يودون بالتقدم لنيلها
2- فتح باب الإستشارة من قبل المستجدين على الموضوع وذلك من خلال معرفتهم بالحاصلين عليها، لأنه كما نعلم كل حاصل على شهادة البي إم بي له تجربة غتية بالمعرفة التي من المفيد أن يطلع عليها الزملاء الآخرين

ملاحظة: " الرقم المسلسل أقصد به هو رقم متزايد يبدأ من 1 ويزيد بمقدار واحد حسب ترتيب زيادة الدليل (مثال: أول شخص يضيف اسمه هنا على أنه pmp يكون رقم 1، الثاني يكون رقمه 2 وهكذا، والهدف منها معرفة عدد الحاصلين على الشهادة عن فتح آخر صفحة لهذه الموضوع"

كمثال حقيقي سأضيف أسمي كأول مشاركة (على أعتباري pmp) 

أرجو من المشرفين تشجيع الموضوع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## أسامة م ز (17 يونيو 2010)

"1"
1- أسامة م ز 
2- حصلت على البي إم بي May / 2009
3- مهتدس مدني خريج كلية الهندسة المدنية بجامعة حلب (قسم الإدارة الهندسية والإنشاء)، سوريا سنة 2002 حاصل على دبلوم دراسات عليا في إدارة المشاريع
4- مهنتي الحالية مدير مشروع، أعمل في شركة مقاولات في مجال المنشآت المعدنية في دولة الإمارات
5- عدد سنوات الخبرة سبع سنوات​


----------



## ahmedafatah (18 يونيو 2010)

الفكرة ممتازة أرجو تثييت الموضوع


----------



## emofleh (19 يونيو 2010)

"2"

1- emofleh 

2- حاصل على كل من :
2-1 : PMI-SP,Jan,2010
2-2 : PMP,Mar,2010
2-3 : ,PMI-RMP,Jun,2010

3- درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة الأتصالات والالكترونيات من جامعة العلوم التطبيقية في الأردن-عمان ، عام 1998م، دبلوم من Qualcomm University in UMTS and HSPA من San Diego

4- أعمل ككبير مدراء مشاريع مع مشغل لشبكة الجوال في السعودية.

5- عدد سنوات الخبرة 11 سنة


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

محمد حسب الله 
حصلت على البي إم بي مايو 2010
مهندس ميكانيكا خريج هندسة حلوان 2000
أقيم حاليا بالكويت
مهنتي الحالية مهندس تدريب في مجال ادارة المشاريع وما يتعلق بها مثل برامج بريمافيرا ومايكروسوفت بروجكت وبي ام بي
عدد سنوات الخبرة 10 سنوات


----------



## أسامة م ز (20 يونيو 2010)

الأخ محمد حسب الله رقمك التسلسلي هو "3" والتالي سيكون رقمه "4"

أنا سعيد جدا بتقبل الفكرة والبدء ببناء القائمة من الأخوة محمد حسب الله والأخ emofleh وتشجيع أخونا ahmedafatah، أتمنى التوفيق للجميع وأن تصل القائمة للألف

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وماكنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله


----------



## akramam (22 يونيو 2010)

4
1- Akram Megahed
2- June 2010
3- B. Sc., Faculty of Engineering, Cairo University, Department of Electronics and communications engineering,
4- Senior O&M Lab coordinator in KAUST
5- 5


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 يوليو 2010)

5
أحمد حسن
حاصل على pmp في يوليو 2010
بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية قسم انشاءات من جامعة بنها بمصر
مدير مشروع بشركة سعودية
خبرة 6 سنوات


----------



## essa2000eg (5 يوليو 2010)

6

 Mohamed A. Essa


PMP May 2010
 
*Architect*

*Projects Coordinator*

*Work in Consulting firm in KSA*

*Total 10 year of experience *​


----------



## engiraqi (7 يوليو 2010)

7

Mukhalad Hussain

PMP April 2009

BSc. Building and Construction Engineering
MSc. Engineering Project Management

Projects Coordinator

Project Management Coordinator in Canadian Construction Company

Total 12 years of experience​


----------



## Amin Sorour (12 يوليو 2010)

رقـــــــــــــم 8
1- الأسم (أو الأسم المستعار)
امين سرور
2- تاريخ الحصول على الpmp
مايو 2009
3- المؤهل الجامعي وأي مؤهلات أخرى ومن أي جامعة (و دولة) وتاريخ الحصول عليها
بكالوريوس الهندسه المدنيه - جامعه الاسكندريه - جمهوريه مصر العربيه - 2003
4- المهنة الحالية (الوصف الوظيقي الحالي) وجهة العمل إذا أمكن مع وصف نشاط الشركة (مقاولات، أستشارات، مطوّر..إلخ)
مهندس اول تخطيط و تحكم مشاريع - اعمل بشركه كبري لاداره المشروعات
5- عدد سنوات الخبرة الإجمالي
سبع (7) سنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوات


----------



## fakkoor (20 يوليو 2010)

mohamed Fekry 
PMP July 2010
B Sc Civil 1998
Suez Canal Univ
Senior Material Eng
12years exp.


----------



## أسامة م ز (4 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله وصلنا رقم 8


----------



## Amin Sorour (4 أغسطس 2010)

أسامة م ز قال:


> الحمد لله وصلنا رقم 8



9 مش 8 يا هندسه


----------



## memo_217 (4 أغسطس 2010)

*10 Mohamed Adel Aatti*

SN : 10
Name : Eng. Mohamed Adel Aatti
PMP Certification : July 2010
Academic Degree : master Degree in Project Management
Designation : Planning Engineer & Assistant PCS Director
Years of Experience : 8 Years​


----------



## foratfaris (31 أغسطس 2010)

رقـــــــــــــم "10"
-------------------------------------
1- الأسم (أو الأسم المستعار)
foratfaris
-----------------------------------
2- تاريخ الحصول على الpmp
اغسطس /اب 2008
-----------------------------------
3- المؤهل الجامعي وأي مؤهلات أخرى ومن أي جامعة (و دولة) وتاريخ الحصول عليها
بكالوريوس الهندسه المدنيه - جامعه حلب - 1997
--------------------------------
4- المهنة الحالية (الوصف الوظيقي الحالي) وجهة العمل إذا أمكن مع وصف نشاط الشركة (مقاولات، أستشارات، مطوّر..إلخ)
مهندس تخطيط - اعمل بشركه استشارية 
-----------------------
5- عدد سنوات الخبرة الإجمالي
(12-13) سنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## guzou (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*
Name : Eng. RIGHI Abdelkader
PMP Certification : Jun 2005
Academic Degree : master Degree in Project Management
Designation : Planning Engineer & control quality of construction
Years of Experience : 17 Years​*


----------



## ابوترك (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله
ارجو التواصل لمن لديه رغبة (من الشباب )للعمل في السعودية 
كمدير مشاريع شركة مقاولات متوسطة الحجم
00966505492876


----------



## مهندس من مصر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

SN : 12
Name : Eng. Hany Mohamed Ismael
PMP Certification : Nov 2010
Academic Degree : BSc Civil Engineering
Designation : Planning Engineer
Years of Experience : 7.5 Years​


----------



## Jordan079 (31 يناير 2011)

"رقم مسلسل: 13"

1- الأسم (أو الأسم المستعار): 
Jordan079

2- تاريخ الحصول على الـ pmp: 
30-1-2011

3- المؤهل الجامعي وأي مؤهلات أخرى ومن أي جامعة (و دولة) وتاريخ الحصول عليها:
بكالوريس علوم حاسوب - جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية 2007
ITIL, MCTS

4- المهنة الحالية (الوصف الوظيقي الحالي):
محلل نظم - ظابط ادارة مشاريع

5- عدد سنوات الخبرة الإجمالية:
4 سنوات


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (6 فبراير 2011)

محمد محمود العايدي 

خريج كلية الهندسة قسم مدني عام 2000

تاريخ الحصول على pmp في 27/12/2010

اعمل نائب مدير مشروع في مصر


----------



## أسامة م ز (14 ديسمبر 2011)

من فترة طويلة ولم يضف أحد من الأخوة مدراء المشاريع الحاصلين على شهادة البي إم بي pmp اسمه للدليل هنا ؟


----------



## zainelabdian (14 ديسمبر 2011)

zainelabdain Taha Yasain
BSC civil engineering u
Master of Business Administration
PMP, PMI-SP
5YEARS EXPERIENCE*


----------



## mobila179 (3 يناير 2012)

Mobila179
BSc in Computer Engineering 2001
PMP Certified on 2011
10 years experience in GSM/UMTS/LTE telecommunication
Senior Project Manager/Implementation Manager


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (3 يناير 2012)

السادة المهندسين الافاضل
انا ملاحظ حاجه غريبه شويه ان معظم الحاصلين على شهادة ال pmp لا يعملون فى مجال ادارة المشروعات معظمهم فى التخطيط
طيب ده شرط الحصوص على الشهادة ان تكون عملت كمدير مشروع اولا
ولا بعد الحصوص على الشهادة مجال التخطيط افضل ؟؟


----------



## Eng_SherifHussein (7 يناير 2012)

PMP at Aug 2011
Mechanical engineer 2006 Alexandria University
Working As MEP Coordinator at ACC @ UAE>
LEED Certified.


----------



## waleedfarah2000 (3 فبراير 2012)

Waleed Farah, PMP
born on 1970
gradutaed at Jordan university of science and technology Irbid-Jordan on 1993
Civil Engineer
PMP CERTIFIED ON AUGUST 2011
PROJECTS DIRECTOR AT ARAB GULF REGION


----------



## مجدي مختار (9 فبراير 2012)

ُEng. Magdy El-Ghobashy
PMP Certified-june 2010
Senior Quantity Surveyor
Msc Cost Management
Total no of experience:20 Years


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (9 فبراير 2012)

Mahmoud Eltahawy
PMP since july,2011
6 year experience


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (9 فبراير 2012)

*Mahmoud Moh. Hassaballa
PMP Certified July 2011
Civil Engineer 
High Diploma in management
Planning Manager
Total Experience 20 Years*


----------



## sang (7 أبريل 2012)

*أحمد الشرقاوي 
تاريخ الحصول على pmp أبريل 2012 
حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في العلوم الزراعية - متخصص في تنسيق الحدائق 
مدير مشاريع تشجير في أحدى شركات المقاولات في جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية 
عدد سنوات الخبرة 8 سنوات 

*


----------



## yafsadi (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
سوالي هل شرط ان يكون مدير المشروع حاصل على البكلاريوس ... ماذا ان كان حاصل على دبلوم ونال شهادة ال بي ام بي 
ارجو الافادة 
للعلم اني تقدم للدورة وانا حاصل على دبلوم هندسة وليس بكلاريوس


----------



## yafsadi (15 مايو 2012)

ولا واحد رد عليا .... يلله الله كريم


----------



## ahmed_maged (15 مايو 2012)

Ahmed Maged Aly

PMP August 2011

*Civil Engineer
*
*Working in Saudi Diyar consultant in KSA*

*Total 8 year of experience *
​


----------



## أسامة م ز (17 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم

هل من حاصلين جدد لشهادة البي إم بي؟


----------



## khalidelzairy (14 مارس 2014)

Khalid A. Elzairy, M.D., PMP
PMP Nuumber : 1696702
PMI Member ID :2656308


----------



## engahmedaskar (16 مارس 2014)

م- أحمد محمد عسكر
pmp since feb. 2014
مهندس مدني بمكتب استشاري في مصر
خبرة 3 سنوات و نصف


----------

